# Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2022"



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2022"*

					Kaufberatung und Tests von rund 160 Produkten: Ein PC-Upgrade ist mit viel Zeitaufwand verbunden. Die richtigen Komponenten wollen recherchiert, ihre Testwerte gesichtet werden - und ehe man sich versieht, hat man Stunden investiert und doch immer noch nicht alles entschieden. Das PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2022" hilft auf 84 Seiten mit konzentrierten Produkttests und Benchmark-Ergebnissen zu allen wichtigen Komponenten weiter.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2022"*


----------



## BxBender (23. März 2022)

Beste Hardware 2022?
O wehe, da fehlen die Tests und Empfehlungen zu Ryzen 7000 und Intel 13000 , Intel Arc, RX7000 und RTX 4000!
Alles andere wäre eine herbe Enttäuschung und ja sooo 2021.  ^^ ;-P


----------



## Anthropos (23. März 2022)

"Versandkostenfrei für Abonnenten"

Ich bin Abonnent. Wieso erscheinen - nach Login bei Computec - dann trotzdem 1,80 € Versandkosten beim Zahlprozess?


----------

